
Windows 10 will soon be more environmentally friendly with updated dialog box - smacktoward
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/09/windows-10-will-soon-be-more-environmentally-friendly-with-updated-dialog-box/
======
Someone1234
That's a strange and frankly dumb title.

Just change it to: "Windows 10 will feature an updated dialog box."

